# 0-45-0 & 0-0-60 app rates?



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

Hey guys,

Soil test back shows I'm deficient in both P (moreso) and K. Local ag feed mill has 50lb bags of 0-45-0 and 0-0-60.

My issue is, I just overseeded so I've got lil babies growing out there. What do you guys recommend for app rates? And over what period?

I should also note, I've got 10-20-5 fert that I was going to put down in about 2 weeks. Trying to keep Nitrogen off the current lawn for at least a few more weeks to keep the current grass from exploding. Would love some guidance on what rate and a rough time period to put this stuff down.

And, I'm at 6.0 PH so was going to add some lime. When is the best time for that? Now or over winter?

30k sq.ft. yard, overseeded 1 week ago, current yard is almost exactly a yr old. Thanks!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

In general you can supply up to 1 lb of a nutrient in a monthly application. For 0-45-0, divide 1 by .45=2.2. So 2.2 lb of the product will supply 1 lb of P2O5. For 0-0-60, divide 1 by .6=1.7. So 1.7 lb of the product will supply 1 lb of potash. Multiply by 30 to get the pounds needed to go over 30,000 sq ft. at 1 lb per 1000 sq ft.

Since you have just overseeded and plan to use your 10-20-5, it's best to start off with 0.25 lb of N for each of the first two weeks and then go to 0.5 lb of N every two weeks. So to get 0.25 lb of N, 0.25 divided by .1=2.5. That 2.5 lb would also give you 0.5 lb of P2O5 and 0.125 of of potash. You would use 5 lb of 10-20-5 of get 0.5 lb of N.

What did your soil test say about how many lb of P and K you needed? You can use your 10-20-5 this fall and next year make up what you still need to apply for P and K. The soil test recommendations are for a year's worth of applications.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks @Virginiagal !

SO, if I'm reading this right, 2.2lbs x 30 = 66lbs of P205 in a one month period? 
And 1.7lbs x 30 = 51lbs of Potash also in one month?

Now, as far as the 10-20-5 I have, I thought it's best to put Nitrogen down once I've mowed once or twice? Or should I throw that down now? I have 5, 50lbs bags of that fert which I am told covers 5,000 sq.ft. Is it wise to put all of that down at once? Or maybe spread that over 2 apps say 2 weeks apart?

Soil test shows as follows:
CaC03 - 27
P205 - 3.9
K20 - 3.4
*lbs/1000sq.ft.

Sorry to sound like a newb here. I've only dealt with Nitrogen to this point lol. Mixing in other stuff at various rates, then being in the middle of an overseed really complicates my tiny brain haha


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

There's some confusion. To get 1 lb of P2O5 per 1000 sq ft from 0-45-0 over 30,000 sq ft, you would use 66 lb of 0-45-0. It does not equal 66 lb of P2O5. You would use 51 lb of 0-0-60 to get 1 lb of potash per 1000 sq ft over 30,000 sq ft. It does not equal 51 lb of potash. Yes, you can apply that much in a month.

For the 10-20-5, use 75 lb (2.5x30) for the first two weeks you fertilize. Waiting until the first mowing or two is fine. Do that for two weeks. Then use 150 lb (5x30) every two weeks. So a bag and a half each week for two weeks, then 3 bags every two weeks.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You have 5 bags of the 10-20-5 and it will last you almost through 3 applications. For subsequent applications this fall you could use a balanced fertilizer, like 10-10-10 or 20-20-20. Your target would be 0.5 lb per 1000 sq ft of each nutrient. Those NPK numbers are percentages.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

Virginiagal said:


> You have 5 bags of the 10-20-5 and it will last you through 3 applications. For subsequent applications this fall you could use a balanced fertilizer, like 10-10-10 or 20-20-20. Your target would be 0.5 lb per 1000 sq ft of each nutrient. Those NPK numbers are percentages.


Thank you! I think I got you. I also think I just didn't get the right wording out when trying to summarize. I had the poundage correct just not the percentage. I suck at math lol. All I know is, to put down around 17lbs of Urea every week for spoon feeding in the fall :mrgreen:

Either way, I just got a 50lb bag of TSP and Potash and I'm going to spread them tomorrow before rain comes Thurs  Figure I could put down roughly 40lbs of TSP and maybe all 50lbs of Potash so that when I throw down the 10-20-5 I'm not going more than 1lb of each for the month.

Then wait another 2 weeks or so, depending on the grass height and go about putting down the 10-20-5 like you mentioned. Great tips, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The nitrogen blitz does not apply to overseeding or renovations. By the way, I edited a reply. It takes 3 bags of 50 lb to make 150 lb.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

Virginiagal said:


> The nitrogen blitz does not apply to overseeding or renovations. By the way, I edited a reply. It takes 3 bags of 50 lb to make 150 lb.


Yes that's one thing I learned quickly! I just stick to .25lb/1k of N weekly and my yard loves it!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@npompei 0.25 lb N weekly? that's a lot of nitrogen


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

mjh648 said:


> @npompei 0.25 lb N weekly? that's a lot of nitrogen





> _Around mid August (again for Indy), it is time to start dropping nitrogen. You need to apply 1 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft (1 lb/k) per rolling month. What nitrogen? At the beginning(August) it could be any, synthetic or organic (milorganite, corn, alfalfa) or a mix; but consider your cost (since organics tend to be more expensive). The organics will take more time to break down and could lead to a delayed feeding. Early September, switch to a fast acting nitrogen source. See the Fertilizer section above for more details._


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=753


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@npompei ah okay thanks! so only from mid august to late october. 12 weeks of 0.25#K is 3#/K.

Is that the only time you are fertilizing in the year?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@npompei be careful with late season K apps. I don't know what your winters are like for snow cover, but if you get snow cover for 2-3 months straight, increasing your levels of K this late in the season can lead to an increased chance of snow mold in the Spring. I would say anytime after Labor Day is late in season for potassium.

@mjh648 the weekly Nitrogen apps in the Fall is for cool season grasses.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Harts right thanks. Trying to learn more about non st aug grass. It's a whole new ballgame for lawn care.

Funny thing I was looking at your lighting project yesterday. Pretty impressive. Trying to learn more so I can do something like that myself.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

mjh648 said:


> @Harts right thanks. Trying to learn more about non st aug grass. It's a whole new ballgame for lawn care.
> 
> Funny thing I was looking at your lighting project yesterday. Pretty impressive. Trying to learn more so I can do something like that myself.


Thanks. I'm glad I took that on and got it done. I had no idea what I was doing at the beginning, so it was very overwhelming at the start. The actual install was the easiest part. I also can't say enough good things about Volt Lighting. Great products and really good customer service.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Harts maybe I'll give it a whirl. Trying to find ways to improve the look of my house while also doing it in a way that would help with the resell value in the future.

Just curious would there be anything you would have done differently with what you know now?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@mjh648 I am taking my lights with me when I move!

I would not have bought the fence/deck lights.



I would buy more of these, instead. I have these along the privacy fence in the garden. I just like the light they cast better.



Other than that, I don't have any regrets. I got more than I originally planned because being in Canada, Volt has a minimum order of $1000 for first time international orders. Going forward I have a minimum of $500 I have to spend. It will be easier for you to add as you go along.

Just make sure you plan you runs to minimize voltage loss.

A quick tip: go out at night with a flash light and light up difference spots - trees, house etc. to get an idea of placement and type of lights.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Harts I saw the chart for voltage drop based on distance. I'm guessing that should be sufficient.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

DIstance plays a role as well as the number of lights on the same line. Ware did his project prior to mine and goes into detail about voltage loss and wiring setups. You'll have to find his thread.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@mjh648 @Harts Not nice to hijack.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@Ridgerunner my fault.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> @mjh648 @Harts Not nice to hijack.


Wasn't intentional


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I've been putting down 1-2 lbs of both per 1M, once a month, from May- Sept.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

Harts said:


> @npompei be careful with late season K apps. I don't know what your winters are like for snow cover, but if you get snow cover for 2-3 months straight, increasing your levels of K this late in the season can lead to an increased chance of snow mold in the Spring. I would say anytime after Labor Day is late in season for potassium.
> 
> @mjh648 the weekly Nitrogen apps in the Fall is for cool season grasses.


Hey I really appreciate this advice! We USUALLY don't get snow cover like that. Hell, last year here we barely got 3-4" total all winter I think. We've also had insane blizzards and weekly snowstorms. I'll heed that advice though and ease up on the potassium. I'll pick that up come Spring. I already put down 50lbs of 0-0-60 a week or so ago, now it's just mainly N rest of season. Mix in some P as well to get those levels back up (super deficient.) Thanks again!


----------

